# JoJo's story



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Well this is JoJo's story so far. She is a two year gsd, Black and Tan, but mostly black. We adopted her this past sat from the okc animal shelter adoption event at petsmart. I have to admit this was a rather rushed or rash adoption, but she is just so darn sweet. She was very laid back, not skiddish, walked on leash with no pulling at all. They said she was good with other dogs and cats, scared of storms. She was a stray. I went ahead and took her home. I was surprised a rescue hadn't pulled her.
My older daughter helped us do a meet and greet with my pitbull moo. First we just had moo out back but we sat up by the porch a while, then just walked her around the front yard. Then my daughter took moo in her car after I put JoJo in my car went to the park, did a couple walk boys then walked to together a while. All went good, then came home and we all sat out front a while, then went in, dogs on leashes. All good. 
Part two to follow!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Sunday went good, keeping JoJo on leash, moo isn't real trying to sniff her or anything, just a sniff when they passed. Then my fault, we were sitting out back on the bench, she had wanted petted and licked our hands(she is very sweet and gentle) moo jumped up on the bench, and then she growled and snapped at him! He just backed off, I got up and walked her around the yard, no trying to get back at him or anything. She didn't like him on the bench, or above her, or maybe because she didn't like him getting in on the petting, per say.
We did have a storm that night, she did get anxious, whinning, tried to get in my lap or behind the chair, but it just had her stay beside me, petted her a little and goofed with my cell phone and she settled a little. I got her a bed and put in my room, she sleeps in there with door shut. She loves her bed! She stood at the side of the bed a little while then laid down because it didn't storm long. So I didn't think she did too bad on that storm.
Part 3 following


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

So far, so good. There is always going to be some adjustments amongst the dogs.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Still keeping her on leash, I don't know if she's a fence jumper, so have not let her off leash in the back yard yet. She doesn't like moo. She snapped at him again, he was just passing by her, no sniffing. Sun nite we were sitting in the living room, again I think my fault, moo was on the couch, she was laying on the floor way over from him by me, she made like a snorting sound, I at first thought she was just making a weird gsd sound really! But it turned into a growl and bark at moo! She has barked and a slight lunge at him when we have been in same room. Right now I'm doing rotating rooms, outside time where they don't see each other. Moo has showed zero barking back or anything.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Now, the bad part! She had sneezed a little sat when we brought her home but she would sniff the grass and sneeze so I didn't think much about it. By Sunday nite I was thinking no this isn't allergy or something. She will sneeze/cough and like retch. She had like a thick drainage from one eye, but I only have seen that one time. She has like a thicker drool. Not what Cody and Clipper would drool when they wanted some food or were hot.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I called the vet Monday and had her seen yesterday. He thinks she has kennel cough, but if she doesn't improve, he said it could also be distemper. He doesn't think she has pneumonia. She is on doxycycline 300mg, I take her back to the vet next wed(a week). Or if she gets worse. She may also have something on with her hips, but he said let's get her well, then some other day xray her hips. I didn't think her back legs stood like Cody and Clipper, a slight crouch. She ate pretty good sat night and Sunday and Monday. But since Tuesday has ate very little. I have given her canned, she ate a small can tues nite and Wednesday, hardly any dry, almost a small can this morning and only about half a small can this evening with her meds. No dry. I have victor dry, but went ahead and bought a small bag of purina this evening just to see if she would eat it. I know the shelter probably uses similar brands. Her stool was soft sat, but sun and mon good, now it's not diarrhea yet but very soft. But she hasn't eaten very much. She is in my garage while I'm at work, and has full access to dry food and water all day. 
This is her story so far. Do you think the meds made her stool so soft? She was gave shots, wormer, heartworm treatment at the shelter on the 23rd, we adopted her on the 25th.
She is a sweetheart, maybe passed dog/cat test because she was sick? But continues to be great on leash! She really is awesome! That's what they kept saying about her, the volunteers!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

At the vet she weighs 83 pounds, but pretty skinny. She is a big girl! She was running a fever also. Her coat looks nice. And the garage is built in, it has ac and all


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Sorry to bump, and also for cut up post, I type too slow I guess and it cuts off! I'm thinking I'm calling the vet in the morning. She sounds like breathing past the drool? And it is thick at the corners of her mouth. She lets me wipe it away. And the not eating. She is pretty skinny at 83 pounds. She will be a big girl when she gains some weight. She is not gasping or anything like that but sounds like stuffy nose, breathing past drool? Like snoring?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi it's good that you have the dogs seperated so moo doesn't get sick. I'm not sure if the antibiotic should cause loose stools but it's good to give antibiotic with a meal so jojo doesnt get nauseous. Antibiotic might decrease appetite but I am no expert and you should let vet know of decrease in appetite so they can determine if it's from antibiotic or being sick. Ground beef (drain fat) and white rice might tempt to her eat and is easy on the stomach. Is she drinking water? It's important that her fever is monitored very closely. If it doesn't go down she can develop pneumonia. If you do not like the way jojo looks don't hesitate to bring her in to vet. I hope jojo feels better real soon. Let us all know how she is.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry didn't see your last post. Yes I would bring her to vet. If she has any trouble breathing during the night I would take her to an animal emergency hospital.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thanks Jenny720, yes she is drinking water, but less this evening than she had the last couple days. I def going to call the vet because she sounds like snoring with her breathing and is still doing the retching, she was settling down trying to sleep and just had a bout with it. Moo is up to date on all vacs, but she has drank out of his water bowl. They said to keep an eye on moo. I have never checked a temp on dogs. I will try the ground beef and rice. She was hungry sun and mon and ate dry and canned, I use the canned for supplements with moo. But since Tuesday has ate very little. She is so sweet, I'm worried for her. She's resting again now.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Maybe a vaporizer will help? This will be you bonding experience. Coconut oil is suppose to help the immune system fight illness. I don't know if I would try it on jojo with her upset stomach but on moo it might boost his immune system.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Midnite brought kennel cough home with him. It's very contagious There is also that canine flu going around, within 24 hours dogs are getting pneumonia. To keep lungs clear and loosen it up, run the water in the shower as hot as you can and let her sit in the steam.

She might just not feel well and doesn't want the other pup around. Do you have a crate? Once she is feeling better I would put her in a crate and let her observe everything for a couple weeks.

Boosting their immune systems is a very good idea. I've been giving mine kale daily. You can get some sugar free applesauce and mix that with the kale in the blender to make a paste like substance and try it as a topper on food.


----------

